# ATi Tool just died...



## ADV4NCED (May 21, 2007)

I've been using ati tool on my pc for a couple of months and about a week ago, it just wouldnt open - it gave me some error msg.

So I uninstalled, re-installed and now I get a different error when I try open it. Cant remember it now, but I will post a screenshot.

What the hell could be the problem as it was working fine no probs but then just suddenly stopped working??


----------



## DRDNA (May 21, 2007)

Are you still on Xp OS?


----------



## ADV4NCED (May 22, 2007)

Yes and during the time the prog stopped working, I only installed Microsoft Office and a couple of other demo's, so nothing else has really changed on my pc.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 22, 2007)

The logical order of things would checking the error, then start a thread which includes the error. Obviously "stopped working" won't get you any answers.


----------



## ADV4NCED (May 22, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> The logical order of things would checking the error, then start a thread which includes the error. Obviously "stopped working" won't get you any answers.



Yep, I know that, will get that screenshot


----------



## ADV4NCED (May 22, 2007)

Here is the error that I get. I get it no matter how many times I uninstall ati tool and re-install it.


----------



## ADV4NCED (May 23, 2007)

Oh mighty W1zzard please help!


----------

